# CGC test



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

I would like to hear from people who have taken the Canine Good Citizen test. Could you tell me what you and your dog found most challenging. Also, was there anything you wish you did more of to prepare before the test?

Thank you!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It depends on the dog, but the separation is always a challenge unless you proof it over and over. My dogs don't like the stranger touching them....that is what I've had to work on. 
I took a CGC class with Onyx just to socialize her some and it did help. But she still is reactive with certain breeds and small children. Even though we passed the test 2x's(once with an AKC group and once with my SchH club)...I don't consider her a canine good citizen because of her reactivity.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My pup started school at 12 weeks. The trainers goal is to prepare the puppies for the CGC throughout 24 weeks of training(three classes)-every week we did a part of the test plus all of the regular obedience and every week we went over everything that was learned in the previous weeks. The trainer also had one day set aside at the end of training to do a "practice" CGC test. My dog was the youngest by about 6 months in every class, but she is on the mature side and she did well with older dogs. I really thought the leaving the dog with a stranger was going to be the reason to fail, but early on my trainer advised that the dogs favorite person shouldn't do the test if that part will be a problem. So I took her advice and my son did the test with her. She not only passed but was the only one that passed!! I do consider her a canine good citizen, she doesn't have any reactivity on leash(she is right next to me) or off leash(she stays within 5 ft of me), she loves all other animals, she loves kids, people. I can leave her with strangers(she remains calm and doesn't make a peep) and she is fine, she is welcomed everywhere we go and she is complimented heavily on her calmness and gentle behavior. I will continue to take her everywhere I go and she will continue to have all experiences that are needed to keep her at the level she is at. I have come to realize sadly that when people see a GSD(mine anyway), the first thing out of there mouth is "is she friendly?" Most people don't expect the dog to be friendly at all The next thing people ask as she sits and waits to be petted is "how old is she?", they are amazed that she is only 8.5 months. This has been my most challenging dog to date(I was not an active person before her), but the rewards, accomplishment, and pride that come from owning her are so worth it.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

If your dog has been well socialized and is reasonably well-behaved, the CGC is a piece of cake. I did it with my 7 month old pup, cold--no pre-training--and we passed fairly easily. Leaving the dog with a stranger is probably the most challenging part, but even then, the dog doesn't have to do a perfect sit-stay, they can move around or even whine a little as long as they aren't bouncing, lunging, barking, or carrying on. The dog-dog greeting can be a challenge if your dog is reactive or aggressive toward other dogs, but you can practice this with a training group or even on your daily walks if there are other dogs about.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We passed it when Stosh was 6 mos, just after finished basic obedience class and he did fine with the separation. I've helped the evaluators at our club give the test several times and I'm about to become an evaluator myself. The best advice I can give is to not be nervous! Easy to say but from what I've seen, many handlers are so afraid their dog is going to mess up that the dog gets pretty tense and blows something easy.You're allowed to talk to your dog, encourage it however you want you just can't use treats. Try to make it as 'normal' as possible and you'll do fine. You are allowed a do-over if you fail one part.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

One thing to remember about the CGC test - it is a LOT easier to pass for many young dogs (say 9-12 mo) than it will be once they mature. Vast majority of GSD's who will show some DA for example often do not do so until they mature (2-3 yo).

The obedience part may be a little more work with a younger dog but getting along with other dogs will be easier when younger.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree- I'm not sure my dog would pass today at 2.5 yrs old. He's much more wary of a stranger touching him.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with codmasters post too. I really don't think they should test a dog for it until 2....isn't that what the S.T.A.R certificate is, for younger pups?
When Onyx was tested she was 2 and didn't mature til she was well over 3....mellowed some with her maturing.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I've walked in and taken the test, with no preparation, with all my adult dogs and thought it was absurdly easy. I find it frightening when people have to train for this and still fail.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well, we all know that some GSD's are just nervy or suspicious and reactive to strangers touching them....


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I agree with codmasters post too. I really don't think they should test a dog for it until 2....isn't that what the S.T.A.R certificate is, for younger pups?
> When Onyx was tested she was 2 and didn't mature til she was well over 3....mellowed some with her maturing.


I don't agree. I think the true test is if they can pass when they are younger, because they are just that younger(generally less focused and not as calm). I don't see where it would be difficult at all for an adult mature dog(generally-they are more focused and calmer) to take and pass the test. There is only one part of the test that would include another dog versus 9 other parts that have everything to do with training and socializing. As far as the S.T.A.R certificate, I was going to get my dog in that when she was about 4 months, but the GSD club evaluated her and she was to advanced so they would not allow her in that class. I only tried because it states that its for puppies up to 8 months.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I don't agree. I think the true test is if they can pass when they are younger, because they are just that younger(generally less focused and not as calm). I don't see where it would be difficult at all for an adult mature dog(generally-they are more focused and calmer) to take and pass the test. There is only one part of the test that would include another dog versus 9 other parts that have everything to do with training and socializing. As far as the S.T.A.R certificate, I was going to get my dog in that when she was about 4 months, but the GSD club evaluated her and she was to advanced so they would not allow her in that class. I only tried because it states that its for puppies up to 8 months.


You think that a younger puppy would be less social than a mature adult?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree that the CGC should be for 'adult' dogs- like I said, we passed the STAR then immediately the CGC after basic obedience. Our club has re evaluated the significance of a good citizen...is it something that the dog can perform right after a course or does it mean what it says?


----------



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm hoping what it means is that if my dog passes, he has good manners and is a well balanced, well behaved dog. That's really all I'm looking for. Is the CGC a good place for me to start?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Genetics(good breeding/breeder) will be the first place to begin! Ongoing training is a must with this breed, regardless of the CGC certificate. As long as your dog is of sound nerves, you should have no problem with the test.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Any dog can pass the CGC test, I am a firm believer of this.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Packen said:


> Any dog can pass the CGC test, I am a firm believer of this.


I've seen a small handful fail, but it still is not a difficult test to pass..


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

As an evaluator I have only had to fail one dog and that dog wanted to eat me when I tried to touch her feet. The hardest part for most dogs is the being touched. I either unnerve the dogs or they really REALLY want to greet me and give me kisses. The separation part is not as hard as many people claim and I have yet to fail a dog for this.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

lhczth said:


> As an evaluator I have only had to fail one dog and that dog wanted to eat me when I tried to touch her feet. The hardest part for most dogs is the being touched. I either unnerve the dogs or they really REALLY want to greet me and give me kisses. The separation part is not as hard as many people claim and I have yet to fail a dog for this.


I wish more evaluators were like you. When I went for Aiden's CGC, the woman barely even touched Aiden. She ran her fingernails down his side one time and that was it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

lhczth said:


> ....or they really REALLY want to greet me and give me kisses.


That was the part that Halo had trouble with....  

She didn't have any trouble with the separation, the dog greeting, the sit and down, the stay and recall, walking through a crowd, or the distractions. Since she jumped on the evaluator we didn't get to try being handled and groomed, but IF I could have kept her from mugging the person she would have been fine with that stuff too. 

We also had trouble with the loose leash walk because they set up a course with cones, and Halo lunged forward to sniff the cones. She has always been bad about sniffing in training classes due to the high expectation of finding treats on the floor (vs actually going for a walk, where there is no expectation of finding food), and I knew that not jumping up to greet people would be an issue too. We took a GCG prep class in order to work on that, and she did GREAT in the class with the instructor and assistant, as well as all the other people in the class, but lost it during the actual test. 

We did a mock test the week prior to the test and she would have passed easily if that had been the real test. Oh, well. She was about 9 months old at the time.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

We took an 8-week class to prepare for the CGC when Batman was 5-6 months (he's now 8 mos), but haven't taken the test yet. I think we'll sign up for the test next month.

On the mock tests, the only component we had difficulty with was walking towards another dog on leash, and stopping to say hello. Batman always wanted to say hi to the other dog, and that is not allowed. He is not DA, but his way of "saying hi" involves waggling his big puppy butt and jumping on the other dog. So we are working on that.

The funny thing is, if we'd taken the exam on the first day of class, when Batman was barely 5 months old, he probably would have passed it. Now that puberty has hit, he's much more curious about other dogs. That said, I'm glad we didn't take it when he was so young because it wouldn't feel as rewarding. By the time we take the exam, our performance will reflect months of hard work, bonding and training. At that point, I feel like we will have really earned it!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> You think that a younger puppy would be less social than a mature adult?


No I think that a younger puppy would be more social, therefore more difficult to pass the test. In reality all of the tests on the test are more difficult for a puppy to do...they generally aren't as focused as an adult and still in a very "I want to play" stage. When I say younger I'm talking older then 6 months. I think the hardest age would be in the 7-10 month stage.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Ours passed easily at about 11/12 months - might have a tougher time now at 4+yo esp. if the greeter dog was a large male with an attitude(not likely though). Other than that yes, the older dog should do much better in the OB related stuff.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

SitUbuSit said:


> On the mock tests, the only component we had difficulty with was walking towards another dog on leash, and stopping to say hello. Batman always wanted to say hi to the other dog, and that is not allowed. *He is not DA, but his way of "saying hi" involves waggling his big puppy butt and jumping on the other dog.* So we are working on that.


This is our little girl, she plays with two full grown Samoyed's and when she sees another dog she barks and wags and wants to play <sigh>


----------

